# Conversazione



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Vedo sempre più spesso e con un crescendo esponenziale famiglie in giro con tutti i componenti impegnati con dispositivi elettronici.
Ma non conversa più nessuno?
L’altro giorno ho letto una che si vantava che il figlio in pizzeria non giocava con il cellulare, ma leggeva un libro, ho visto madri con album da colorare al ristorante per tenere buono il bambino.
Parlare pare brutto?


----------



## feather (21 Settembre 2019)

Dipende con chi. Con la gran parte delle persone è come parlare con il tamagotchi (cit.)
È raro, almeno per me, trovare persone con cui avere conversazioni almeno vagamente interessanti


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Dipende con chi. Con la gran parte delle persone è come parlare con il tamagotchi (cit.)
> È raro, almeno per me, trovare persone con cui avere conversazioni almeno vagamente interessanti


Con il proprio partner e i propri figli bisognerebbe avere qualcosa da dire, anche solo sul sapore dei piatti.


----------



## Foglia (21 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo sempre più spesso e con un crescendo esponenziale famiglie in giro con tutti i componenti impegnati con dispositivi elettronici.
> Ma non conversa più nessuno?
> L’altro giorno ho letto una che si vantava che il figlio in pizzeria non giocava con il cellulare, ma leggeva un libro, ho visto madri con album da colorare al ristorante per tenere buono il bambino.
> Parlare pare brutto?


Dipende anche dalla età del bambino. Ci sono momenti in cui ben venga un libro da colorare o anche un Tablet che ti permette di  "sentire" il sapore di un piatto. Comunque coi bimbi piccoli evviva anzitutto gli amichetti, e poi i posti con giardino chiuso e qualche gioco. Non è incomunicabilità, e' proprio che  (parlo per il mio) più di mezz'ora fermo a un tavolo non sta.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dipende anche dalla età del bambino. Ci sono momenti in cui ben venga un libro da colorare o anche un Tablet che ti permette di  "sentire" il sapore di un piatto. Comunque coi bimbi piccoli evviva anzitutto gli amichetti, e poi i posti con giardino chiuso e qualche gioco. Non è incomunicabilità, e' proprio che  (parlo per il mio) più di mezz'ora fermo a un tavolo non sta.


Ho fatto questa estate una vacanza con mia figlia e delle sue amiche con bambini. 
Mia figlia è rimasta impressionata dalla comunicazione non-comunicazione che avevano con i figli.
Ovviamente lei ha avuto un modello di comunicazione tra genitori e figli completamente diverso.
Non essendoci dispositivi quando erano bambini ogni viaggio era una occasione per guardare, osservare il paesaggio e raccontarlo e interpretarlo, per cantare insieme, per l’anticipazione delle esperienze e poi il loro racconto, per narrazione di fiabe, per giochi di narrazione e di parole o numeri. 
È rimasta impressionata perché non ha mai visto nulla di simile.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dipende anche dalla età del bambino. Ci sono momenti in cui ben venga un libro da colorare o anche un Tablet che ti permette di  "sentire" il sapore di un piatto. Comunque coi bimbi piccoli evviva anzitutto gli amichetti, e poi i posti con giardino chiuso e qualche gioco. Non è incomunicabilità, e' proprio che  (parlo per il mio) più di mezz'ora fermo a un tavolo non sta.


Non è una osservazione giudicante la mia.
Con i bambini più piccoli è ovvio che bisogna prevedere un tempo per il movimento e anche giochi di intrattenimento fisici o da fermo.
Quello che non vedo è la voglia di comunicare quello che si prova e si pensa, anche al coniuge.
Voglio dire che a me veniva spontaneo anche solo descrivere il sapore di ciò che si mangiava.


----------



## Foglia (21 Settembre 2019)

Ma sono d'accordo. E' che l'album da colorare della mamma al ristorante lo vedo più  (nella mia esperienza) come un tentativo disperato di riuscire a stare in tavola dieci minuti in più  
E tutto sommato non mi posso neanche lamentare di mio figlio, però non riesco a intrattenerlo per più di mezz'ora fermo al ristorante. E comunque parliamo. Non ho l'esigenza di inchiodarlo a un Tablet per due ore per una cena con tanto di ammazzacaffè... Però a volte l'alternativa è: "ora andiamo?" , quando magari mi e' appena arrivato il piatto. Che poi non mi capita perché di norma se sono fuori l'intrattenimento e'  "collettivo", nel senso che ha l'amichetto con cui giocare, i nonni che lo distraggono, eccetera. Comunque, anche questa estate... Bastava che portassero il mio piatto dopo, che non dico di avere trangugiato, ma ho ringraziato amici  "di spiaggia" e il fatto che avessero pure loro figli  .
Ed anzi: e' stata una occasione di amicizia anche per me.
Tra adulti e' comunque diverso. A me fa senso anche chi tiene l'auricolare pronto all'uso, se e' per questo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo sempre più spesso e con un crescendo esponenziale famiglie in giro con tutti i componenti impegnati con dispositivi elettronici.
> Ma non conversa più nessuno?
> L’altro giorno ho letto una che si vantava che il figlio in pizzeria non giocava con il cellulare, ma leggeva un libro, ho visto madri con album da colorare al ristorante per tenere buono il bambino.
> Parlare pare brutto?


Per i bambini mi sembra la soluzione migliore, sempre portato cose che li distraessero e concedessero a  me il tempo di una cena con amici o marito in cui respirare un po
Il tempo per parlare condividere e chiacchierare con loro c’era in altri momenti


----------



## Vera (22 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo sempre più spesso e con un crescendo esponenziale famiglie in giro con tutti i componenti impegnati con dispositivi elettronici.
> Ma non conversa più nessuno?
> L’altro giorno ho letto una che si vantava che il figlio in pizzeria non giocava con il cellulare, ma leggeva un libro, ho visto madri con album da colorare al ristorante per tenere buono il bambino.
> Parlare pare brutto?


I cellulari a tavola sono banditi, per quanto mi riguarda. Sia a casa che fuori. Posso capire che con i bambini poco pazienziosi o ingestibili, tenerli fermi sia difficile. Ci sono ristoranti dotati di kit per colorare, per esempio, proprio per andare incontro ai genitori e salvaguardarsi al tempo stesso (per non ritrovarsi bambini che corrono in giro ovunque).
Ci sono anche ristoranti che consigliano di non usare il cellulare. Mettono un contenitore in mezzo al tavolo dove poterli deporre. Sono più tristi gli adulti che non si godono la cena, impegnati in altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo sempre più spesso e con un crescendo esponenziale famiglie in giro con tutti i componenti impegnati con dispositivi elettronici.
> Ma non conversa più nessuno?
> L’altro giorno ho letto una che si vantava che il figlio in pizzeria non giocava con il cellulare, ma leggeva un libro, ho visto madri con album da colorare al ristorante per tenere buono il bambino.
> Parlare pare brutto?


a me pare brutto che ai  bimbi piccoli venga proposto il cellulare per guardare cartoni animati al ristorante.
Oramai il gioco tradizionale che implica l'uso della fantasia è obsoleto, a quanto pare.
Per quanto riguarda la comunicazione a tavola  è diventata quasi impraticabile
In casa mia è una lotta, io sono piuttosto chiacchierona, gli altri 3 pare abbiano la necessità di avere info dal telefono.
Ovvio che scoppiano tensioni,.
Però, se fisicamente non ci sono, intendo proprio fuori casa , riscontro un fastidio da parte loro.
Strani esseri


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2019)

Ma anche gli adulti non è che comunichino molto.
È sempre stato un classico “Chi sono due che non parlano? Sposati”
Ma era anche uno stereotipo. In realtà le persone parlavano. 
Invece ho visto famiglie con ognuno con il proprio dispositivo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me pare brutto che ai  bimbi piccoli venga proposto il cellulare per guardare cartoni animati al ristorante.
> Oramai il gioco tradizionale che implica l'uso della fantasia è obsoleto, a quanto pare.
> Per quanto riguarda la comunicazione a tavola  è diventata quasi impraticabile
> In casa mia è una lotta, io sono piuttosto chiacchierona, gli altri 3 pare abbiano la necessità di avere info dal telefono.
> ...


Probabilmente svolgi il ruolo di comunicatore/traduttore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente svolgi il ruolo di comunicatore/traduttore.


devo chiedere la retribuzione per questo incarico


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> devo chiedere la retribuzione per questo incarico




Hai mai visto il meraviglioso film Il padre di famiglia di Nanni Loi con Manfredi?
Io l’ho comprato con Amazon per poter farlo vedere a figli e amici.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Novembre 2019)

Noi abbiamo imposto niente cell a tavola.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il proprio partner e i propri figli bisognerebbe avere qualcosa da dire, anche solo sul sapore dei piatti.


È auspicabile non perdere il piacere di parlarsi; in certi casi non si ha più niente da dire. E ostentare il cellulare durante una cena fuori è come sbandierare il menefreghismo verso l’altro. So cosa vuol dire cenare ( magari in un bel posto con ottimo cibo) ed avere davanti uno che ogni attimo libero in cui non tiene le posate tra le mani, sta guardando il cellulare. Mi dispiace solo per il pessimo esempio che da ai figli.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È auspicabile non perdere il piacere di parlarsi; in certi casi non si ha più niente da dire. E ostentare il cellulare durante una cena fuori è come sbandierare il menefreghismo verso l’altro. So cosa vuol dire cenare ( magari in un bel posto con ottimo cibo) ed avere davanti uno che ogni attimo libero in cui non tiene le posate tra le mani, sta guardando il cellulare. Mi dispiace solo per il pessimo esempio che da ai figli.


Riflettendoci, penso che non ci sia nessuna “colpa” nello strumento che, come ogni prodotto, viene creato e sviluppato per rispondere a delle esigenze e poi ognuno sceglie come usare.
Credo che il punto sia proprio la difficoltà di comunicazione (della incomunicabilità si parlava negli anni sessanta) al di fuori di schemi sicuri, parti prestabilite, ruoli certi da interpretare. Tipo “i genitori rompono”, “i figli sbuffano”, le coppie in fase iniziale “si seducono”, le coppie consolidate “si annoiano e pensano ad altro e altra”.


----------

